# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτο του Γαλαξειδίου [Historic photos of Galaxidi]

## Nicholas Peppas

Wonderful _Galaxidi_ has not been presented very much in these pages. It is a gem of Korinthiakos. I remember wonderful side trips there after our visits to _Delphoi._.. These were the late 1950s. The town has changed significantly since then as has all the coast from _Itea_ to_ Galaxidi_ to_ Erateini, Eupalio_ and_ Naupaktos_ (not that I have done it, but I see it in my books, maps and teh Web)... This was the famous _County of Dorida_... Doris was (still is) a mountainous area. Traveling to Dorida (or Doris as we were calling it then) meant taking the road through the hills and mountains, i.e., through _Lidoriki_, Doridas capital... Rocky areas did not allow much approach. In fact, Erateini (known before as Vitrinitsa) was a frequent stop of passenger ships about 60-100 years ago (see below schedule from July 20, 1929 at which time _Doris_ was doing the Northern Korinthiakos run (_ellinis_; please help with info about the steamship _Doris_; I have nothing)
July 20 1929.jpg
Here are then a few historic photographs of _Galaxidi_. All three of them are from the period 1958-63 and were published in the second volume of Leonidas Kouvaris' _Nea Eikonografimeni Geografia Atlas tis Ellados_ (_New Illustrated Geography and Atlas of Greece_, Syropouloi bros and Koumandareas, publishers, Panepistimiou 44, Athens)
Galaxidi.jpg
Galaxidi 2.jpg
Galaxidi 3.jpg

While talking about the "new" road from Galaxidi to Naupaktos I cannot omit to mention one of my favorite little unknown islands... the island of *Trizonia*, located opposite Glyfada at equal distance between Erateini and Monastiraki. It is a poem... No cars or motorcycles are allowed there. Here is a nice photo. Might I ask someone how people go there, i.e., if there any small passenger boats?
Trizonia.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Erateini (known before as Vitrinitsa) was a frequent stop of passenger ships about 60-100 years ago (see below schedule from July 20, 1929 at which time _Doris_ was doing the Northern Korinthiakos run (_ellinis_; please help with info about the steamship _Doris_; I have nothing)


Το ΔΩΡΙΣ ανήκε στην Ατμοπλοϊα Αμφίσσης. 
Υπάρχει και ενας πίνακας που το δείχνει όπως φτιάχτηκε, ως γιότ:

doris as dobhran.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το ΔΩΡΙΣ ανήκε στην Ατμοπλοϊα Αμφίσσης. Περισσότερα για το ιστορικό του εδώ.
> Υπάρχει και ενας πίνακας που το δείχνει όπως φτιάχτηκε, ως γιότ:


Ari, thanks. this is a great addition to the site. For those who have no time to check:
_DORIS:_ built in 1876 as a yacht, 354 tons, bought by _Komnenos Lines_ as _Astrapi_ in 1902 and used on the North Korinthiakos run (Piraeus, Corinth, Itea, Galaxidi, Patras, Ithaca, Levkas, golf of Arta) . She came to _Amfissa Lines_ in 1928 and she was named _Doris_ and was scrapped in 1934!

----------


## a.molos

Ανήμερα την Καθαρή Δευτέρα πήγα στα Τροιζόνια εκδρομή με την οικογένεια μου. Περάσαμε απο το χωριό Γλυφάδα απέναντι με ένα μικρό ξύλινο επιβατικό καίκι που εξυπηρετεί του λιγοστούς κατοίκους και τους τέσσερις ιδιοκτήτες ταβερνών που λειτουργούν τουλάχιστον εορτές και αργίες. Ομως στο νησάκι υπάρχουν και αυτοκίνητα και μηχανάκια και μπουλντόζες που εκτελούν διάφορα έργα, ιδιωτικά και δημόσια. Υπέυθυνο πλοιάριο για την μεταφορά τους ένα εξαιρετικά μικρό φέρρυ χωρητικότητας δυο μόνο ΙΧ και των επιβατών τους. Η ανάπτυξη και ο τουρισμός έχει περάσει και στο νησάκι αυτό, σε εμβρυακή όμως ηλικία. Ελπίζω να αντισταθεί  στην "εξέλιξη" και να διατηρησει την ησυχία και την απλότητα που το χαρακτηρίζει ...ακόμη.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ανήμερα την Καθαρή Δευτέρα πήγα στα Τροιζόνια εκδρομή με την οικογένεια μου. Περάσαμε απο το χωριό Γλυφάδα απέναντι με ένα μικρό ξύλινο επιβατικό καίκι που εξυπηρετεί του λιγοστούς κατοίκους και τους τέσσερις ιδιοκτήτες ταβερνών που λειτουργούν τουλάχιστον εορτές και αργίες. Ομως στο νησάκι υπάρχουν και αυτοκίνητα και μηχανάκια και μπουλντόζες που εκτελούν διάφορα έργα, ιδιωτικά και δημόσια. Υπέυθυνο πλοιάριο για την μεταφορά τους ένα εξαιρετικά μικρό φέρρυ χωρητικότητας δυο μόνο ΙΧ και των επιβατών τους. Η ανάπτυξη και ο τουρισμός έχει περάσει και στο νησάκι αυτό, σε εμβρυακή όμως ηλικία. Ελπίζω να αντισταθεί  στην "εξέλιξη" και να διατηρησει την ησυχία και την απλότητα που το χαρακτηρίζει ...ακόμη.


Ti katapliktiki sugkyria!! Pantote mou arese auto to nisaki... Pantws se diafora meri grafoun oti den uparxoun autokinita kai mixanakia sto nisi. Diabase edo http://www.travelplorer.gr/ViewTrave...91&guide_id=74
kai sto xenodoxeio Drymna.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ti katapliktiki sugkyria!! Pantote mou arese auto to nisaki... Pantws se diafora meri grafoun oti den uparxoun autokinita kai mixanakia sto nisi.


One more photo from _Trizonia_
Trizonia.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Φωτογραφίες απο τα Τροιζόνια με το λιλιπούτειο φερυ που μεταφέρει οχήματα και υλικά στο νησί. Αφιερωμένες στο φίλο  Νικόλα, με τις ευχές μου για τις Αγιες ημέρες του Πάσχα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φωτογραφίες απο τα Τροιζόνια με το λιλιπούτειο φερυ που μεταφέρει οχήματα και υλικά στο νησί. Αφιερωμένες στο φίλο  Νικόλα, με τις ευχές μου για τις Αγιες ημέρες του Πάσχα.


Wraiotates fwtografies. To ferry einai exaireto!  Eyxaristw poly kai anteuxomai. Elpizw na sunanth0oume kammia fora  Nikos

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

And a very nice, more recent photo from _Galaxidi_... Greece has changed so much in 38 years!

Galaxidi1999.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Περιήγηση στο Γαλαξίδι. Καλοκαιρι 1962_

Τουριστικό πλοιάριο εισέρχεται στο λιμάνι του *Γαλαξιδίου*. Γενική άποψη του λιμανιού του Γαλαξιδίου, όπου παιδιά ψαρεύουν, ενώ ψαράδες επιδιορθώνουν τα δίχτυα τους. Περιήγηση στους δρόμους και στο Ναυτικό Μουσείο του Γαλαξιδίου. Ζωγράφος απαθανατίζει το Γαλαξίδι.

Το φιλμ τελειωνει με τον _Ηπειρωτικο Χορο_ του _Νικου Σκαλκωτα_ (ιδε http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...6&postcount=91 για τα περαιτερω)



> Η εναρκτηρια κλασσικη μουσικη των _Επικαιρων_ της εποχης εκεινης ειναι ενας απο τους 36 Ελληνικους Χορους του *Νικου Σκαλκωτα*, ο _Χωστιανος Χορος_. Η μητερα του Νικου Σκαλκωτα κατηγετο απο τα Χωστια Βοιωτιας (σημερινο Προδρομο) και ο Σκαλκωτας περναγε μερικα καλοκαιρια εκει. Ο Χωστιανος ειναι απο τους πιο αγαπητους χορους του. 
> 
> Η εκτελεσις που ακουγεται εδω ειναι απο το 1955 με τον *Δημητρη Μητροπουλο (1896−1960)* και την *Συμφωνικη Ορχηστρα της Νεας Υορκης (NYPhO)*. Ο Μητροπουλος παρουσιασε τους τεσσερις βασικους χορους του Σκαλκωτα (_Χωστιανο, Ηπειρωτικο, Πελοποννησιακο και Κλεφτικο_) σε ενα εξαιρετικο δισκο 45 στροφων της Columbia που πουλησε πανω απο 200.000 κομματια. Πολλες αλλες εκτελεσεις εχουν ηχογραφηθει αλλα η εκτελεσις του Μητροπουλου εχει μεινει ανεπαναληπτη. 
> 
> Μια αλλη εκτελεσις των τεσσαρων χορων του Σκαλκωτα που με συγκινει ιδαιτερα οταν την ακουω ξανα εγινε στην Αθηνα στο θεατρο _Παλλας_ στις *2 Οκτωβριου 1955*. Ο Δημητρης Μητροπουλος διηυθυνε την *NYPhO* και μετα την εισαγωγη απο την _Δυναμη του Πεπρωμενου_ του Βερντι και την _Ηρωικη Συμφωνια_ του Μπετοβεν, διηυθυνε τους τεσσερις χορους μεσα σε παραληρημα ολων των παροντων. Παρ οτι μολις επτα ετων, ειχα την τυχη να ημουν παρων με τον πατερα μου. Η εκτελεσις αυτη εχει ηχογραφηθει και παραμενει στα αρχεια του Υπουργειου Πολιτισμου. Για τελευταια φορα την εξεδωσαν σε 500 αντιτυπα το 1995.


Το αρχειακό υλικό είναι από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...678&thid=14834

G1.jpgG2.jpgG3.jpgG4.jpgG5.jpg

----------

